
If performance wasn't an issue would react apps render completely top-down? - thinkloop
There&#x27;s a movement in react to have &quot;container&quot; components which do not directly render UI, instead working as a data translation layer so that smaller parts of state affect recalculation of less UI. In essence this trades architectural purity for performance. Is this accurate, or are there other reasons&#x2F;advantages to breaking an app like that?
======
markus-ipse
Another reason for having container components inject data "mid-tree", so to
speak, is to avoid having to pass your props through all the ancestor
components between your data-needing component and the root component. Passing
props from root to leaf components works great on small/simple applications
like a Todo app, but if you have a deeply nested component hierarchy it
quickly gets messy if you have to pass a bunch of props trough several
components who has no interest in these props other than that a child of child
of child wants the data.

